# CDRW/DVD drives won't eject

## repugnant

After using either my CDRW or DVD drives (in the same computer)  they will not eject when I push their eject buttons, even when I unmount them first.  This started happening a week or so ago, no idea if I emerged something weird in an update.  If I su and use the eject command then they will eject the disks.  Anyone have any ideas?

----------

## ender wiggin

Are you sure that the drive is unmounted? Are you using the umount command in a terminal or using a graphical method like right-clicking on the drive icon in kde? When it won't eject, what is the output of 'mount'?

----------

## repugnant

I'm using umount from the console.

Here's BEFORE I *mount* the drive:

```

/dev/loop5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /tmp type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda6 on /var type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdb1 on /home/woltman type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

```

and while it is mounted:

```

/dev/loop5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /tmp type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda6 on /var type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdb1 on /home/woltman type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

/dev/dvd on /mnt/dvd type udf (ro,nosuid,nodev)

```

and then after it is unmounted and won't eject:

```

/dev/loop5 on / type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc type proc (rw)

none on /dev type devfs (rw)

/dev/hda5 on /tmp type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hda6 on /var type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

/dev/hdb1 on /home/woltman type reiserfs (rw,noatime)

none on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)

```

So it looks like it is unmounted properly.  I haven't changed my kernel for ages, and don't really know what could be causing this.

----------

## subzero349

From root try the command:

eject cdrom

try this while mounted, and/or unmounted

This may be only a temp solution... but it's handy

----------

## repugnant

Yes, in my original post I state that the eject command works.  But like you say, it is just a temporary solution, and I'd like to find out what's causing the problem.

----------

## MP_

Are you sure this isn't a hardware problem? Some CD-ROMs and DVDs are of very poor quality nowadays, and the tray is the No. 1 part to have mechanical problems.

Watch the LED and listen to the drive's noises.

----------

## repugnant

No, I don't think the drives are going.  I have a (hopefully high quality) plextor CDRW, and a LiteOn DVD (don't know about the quality).  But the DVD drive is 2 days old, so I don't think it's hardware.  All the LEDs blink normally and there aren't any strange noises.

PLUS: As long as I don't mount/unmount them they open and close just fine.  It's only after I mount/unmount them that I'm forced to use the eject command.

----------

## MP_

You are lucky then.

I also have a Plextor CD-RW that has the problem I mentioned. There are 2 solutions for this:

1. Disassemble the drive and check that the parts can move and use some lubricant where needed.

2. Immidiate solution: a big hit on the top of the drive,  :Laughing:  the tray will open (tested in my school's computer lab). Ok, it's a bit brutal, but if you need it quick...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## repugnant

I guess I misunderstand you MP_.  Are you saying you have the exact same problem that I do?

----------

## MP_

You do misunderstand me.

 *Quote:*   

> I also have a Plextor CD-RW that has the problem I mentioned. 

 

Not you.   :Wink: 

----------

## repugnant

Heh  :Smile: 

And so I am no closer to unraveling this mystery.

----------

## 4xToy

I have the same problem too.  Another wierd thing that happens is when i type eject it ejects the cd, but gives me this error:

```
root@localhost yota # eject /dev/hdd

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument

```

----------

## PiniHadad

I seem to be having the same problem. It started a while ago, but it wasn't always this way. In kde, I can mount, use, and unmount a cd fine. When I click on eject on a cd-rom drive though I usually get an error message "Eject /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 failed!". When this happens, if I try it from a console, "eject /dev/cdroms/cdrom0" fails with "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument" and pushing the eject button on the drive doesn't do anything. (Every time that I've been paying attention, if one fails, they all fail). I played around with it for a while and it seems to be that if I just mount and then unmount a cd, all 3 of these methods work fine. The problem happens if I've accessed the cd while it's mounted. This is really weird because the unmount succeeds, which confirms that I'm no longer using it. Also it seems that if I access the cd and then have this problem, if I wait a little while (around a minute?) it starts working. Can others who posted about this kind of problem see if this is the case for you too?

----------

## Cintra

You need to be sure all/any apps (eg players) which have been playing, accessing or viewing data (eg konqueror) on the cdrom or dvd(rw) devices, have exited, or are viewing another device/folder/file.. 

its easy to forget  :Wink: 

mvh

----------

## PiniHadad

I have. I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to unmount it if I hadn't.

----------

## safeness

I have the same error here. Usually I can eject the cd from gnome, but sometimes it won't work with blank or audio cds. Also, I'm pretty sure that it has nothing to do with files on the disc being in use because that gives a different error that says files are in use. Has anyone pinnned down the cause of the "invalid last argument" error with the eject program?

----------

## Jun-kun

I'm also having this problem here...

What I do is:

- I mount a DVD.

- Then I can use it normaly.

- I unmount it.

- When I press the eject button on my DVD drive, it doesn't come out.

- Then I type:

```
bash-2.05b# eject /mnt/dvdrom

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
```

- This command only works as root. The tray does come out when I run that, but it is a little bit annoying to do this everytime I want to get a CD or DVD out of my DVD drive.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## oiper

Hey, I've been having the exact same problem. My solution is one of 2 things.

1. I changed my fstab from "iso9660" to "auto" as suggested elsewhere. (Probably not the problem)

2. I remembered that I'd been using ivman for automounting and I had recently emerged KDE 3.4.

Then I remembered that KDE 3.4 hates Ivman and they do not get along at all. Sure enough, ivman-0.3.init was still starting up at boot.

Maybe some of you have done this also?

Note: The 

```

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argumen
```

error seems to persist no matter what when running "eject"

----------

## anz

May be I have a similar problem:

After booting my compi, in the folder "media" a subfolder "cdwriter" appears.

I do not know if ivman writes the entry in the fstab,

but  I have a new entry in the fstab - even there is NO CD in the CD-writer:

```
/dev/hdc /media/cdwriter  auto  noauto,users,managed  0 0
```

and I have also the "normal" entry for the CD-writer in the fstab:

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0  /mnt/cdwriter  auto  ro,noauto,users  0 0
```

After inserting a CD, it will mounted - I can read it on /mnt/cdwriter. Ejecting via unmount /mnt/cdwriter or pressing the CD button fails,

but with an 

```
eject -r /media/cdwriter
```

 I can unmount and eject the CD. It seems, that ivman/hal ignores the devices settings in the fstab for the CD-writer and handles it as a "normal" usb stick ...

I am using 

2.6.11-gentoo-r8,

ivman-0.5_pre2,

hal-0.4.7-r2,

kde 3.3.2

ivman is running via rc-update at "boot".

(I 've solved it not satisfying with disabling ivman  :Crying or Very sad:  .)

---- UPDATE ----

Thanks to Eypon - I 've followed his tip (go to the posting on clicking here):

 *Quote:*   

> add the following line to the file /usr/share/hal/fdi/90defaultpolicy/storage-policy.fdi
> 
> <merge key="storage.policy.default.mount_option.users" type="bool">true</merge>

 

After putting a CD into the CD writer, in the media folder the subfolder cdwriter still appears,

but I can unmount the CD-Writer from the "normal" mount point (/mnt/cdwriter). Ejecting works sometimes ...

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Having the same problems here.  You think it would be simple one dvdrw, one dvd, one floppy, one windows partition, one usb stick, one usb ext hdd.  Nowadays a pretty common setup and should be easy enough to set up.  But no everything is sticky even the floppy at times.  The dvd mounts ok but can't umount it unless as root I 'umount -l' it, the dvdrw mounts/umounts but does not eject,  windows partition only mounts when I added umask=000, my wife's floppy only mounted when I put vfat as type.  The packet writing worked a few days ago but now it does not.  However the usb hdds work ok.

I am using kernel 2.6.11-r9 and kde 3.4.0

my fstab file is

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime,user_xattr         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           ext3            noatime,user_xattr      0 0

/dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs      noauto,users,umask=000    0 0

/dev/hdd        /mnt/dvd     udf,iso9660    noauto,users,ro  0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/dvd   auto      users,unhide,ro,noauto   0 0

#/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdrw       udf      users,noauto,dev,rw   0 0

/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdro     udf,iso9660    noauto,users,ro     0 0

/dev/pktcdvd/dvdrw      /mnt/dvdrw      udf     users,noauto,noatime,rw  0 0

#/dev/sr0       /mnt/cdrw       auto            noauto,ro,users      0 0

/dev/fd0        /mnt/floppy     vfat    noauto,users,rw,sync  0 0

/dev/sdc1       /mnt/sdc1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

/dev/sdb1       /mnt/sdd1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

and I am about fed up fiddling and searching for forums and reading.  Two questions though how do I know if a process is accessing the dvd devices, and why some fstab files use 'user' and some 'users' what's the difference?

I have since tried hal with I think pmount which adds lines in fstab

/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy           auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

However I can mount/unmount dvd disks but eject gives errors on /dev/hdc but works on /dev/hdd ( the former is primary and latter secondary on same cable)  Weird hey!  The command line eject ejects both but give an error message.  And last the floppy is very slow to mount.

lmcogs

----------

## Headrush

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> I have since tried hal with I think pmount which adds lines in fstab
> 
> /dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
> 
> /dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
> ...

 

If your /etc/fstab is being modified, you still have the fstab-sync option working, its not pmount.

You have to remove /etc/hal/device.d/50-fstab-sync.hal link and make sure you make the link to pmount.

Here is my /etc/hal/device.d/

```
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 28 Jun 13 10:15 40-hal-hotplug-map.hal -> /usr/libexec/hal-hotplug-map

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 20 Apr 21 15:59 50-fstab-sync.hal.orig -> /usr/sbin/fstab-sync

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 19 Apr 22 18:34 60-pmount.hal -> /usr/bin/pmount-hal
```

Instead of removing the old fstab-sync I just renamed it since I think only files ending with .hal are used.Last edited by Headrush on Sun Jun 19, 2005 7:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lmcogs

Hi Headrush

I have /etc/hal/device.d/ not /etc/hald/device.d/ if that's ok

and now have 

total 44

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 18992 Jun 19 19:18 30-pmount.hallmcogs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    28 Jun 14 22:05 40-hal-hotplug-map.hal -> /usr/libexec/hal-hotplug-map

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 23424 Jun 19 19:18 50-fstab-sync.hallmcogs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    19 Jun 14 20:06 60-pmount.hal -> /usr/bin/pmount-hal

I will reboot.

I have rebooted but there is no difference.  I can eject the dvd player from the desktop icon but the dvd writer won't, even the open button does not work.  The command eject work both for /media/cdrecorder and /mnt/dvdrw like

eject /media/cdrecorder/

eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument

desktop ~ # eject /mnt/dvdrw   I don't know why the error line, still ejects.

dmesg shows

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

program eject is using a deprecated SCSI ioctl, please convert it to SG_IO

pktcdvd: bb 00 ff ff ff ff 00 00 00 00 00 00 - sense 00.00.00 (No sense)

The fstab output is 

#/dev/hdd       /mnt/dvd     udf,iso9660    noauto,users,ro  0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/dvd   auto      users,unhide,ro,noauto   0 0

#/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdrw       udf      users,noauto,dev,rw   0 0

#/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdro     udf,iso9660    noauto,users,ro     0 0

/dev/pktcdvd/dvdrw      /mnt/dvdrw      udf     users,noauto,noatime,rw  0 0

#/dev/sr0       /mnt/cdrw       auto            noauto,ro,users      0 0

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy     vfat    noauto,users,rw,sync  0 0

#/dev/sdc1      /mnt/sdc1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

#/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sdd1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

none    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   devfaults,devmode=0666  0 0

/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,manage$

/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,manage$

/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy1          auto    user,exec,noauto,manage$

lmcogs

----------

## Headrush

lmcogs, for all devices that are to be controlled by pmount, you don't want entries in /etc/fstab.

So these can be removed:

```
/dev/hdd /media/cdrom auto user,exec,noauto,manage$ 

/dev/hdc /media/cdrecorder auto user,exec,noauto,manage$ 

/dev/floppy/0 /media/floppy1 auto user,exec,noauto,manage$ 
```

If using pmount for a removeable device, don't use umount to unmount it, there will be no corresponding entry in /etc/fstab.

Is the windows NTFS partition on a permanent HD or a removeable? If removeable, like all other pmount controlled devices, no entries needed in /etc/fstab.

I'm not sure how pmount works in regards to the packet writing setup, I'll see what I can figure out for that.

----------

## lmcogs

hi

I have removed all entries for removable devices in fstab except for/dev/pktcdvd, rebooted but I can't access anything.  When I go into Konquerer storage devices there is nothing mounted except for what is in the fstab file.

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime,user_xattr         0 1

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda4               /home           ext3            defaults,user_xattr     0 1

/dev/hda1       /windows        auto      noauto,users,umask=000    0 0

#/dev/hdd       /mnt/dvd     udf,iso9660    noauto,users,ro  0 0

#/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/dvd   auto      users,unhide,ro,noauto   0 0

#/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdrw       udf      users,noauto,dev,rw   0 0

#/dev/hdc        /mnt/dvdro     udf,iso9660   users,unhide,noauto,ro     0 0

/dev/pktcdvd/dvdrw      /mnt/dvdrw      udf     users,noauto,noatime,rw  0 0

#/dev/sr0       /mnt/cdrw       auto            noauto,ro,users      0 0

#/dev/fd0       /mnt/floppy     vfat    noauto,users,rw,sync  0 0

#/dev/sdc1      /mnt/sdc1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

#/dev/sdb1      /mnt/sdd1       auto    noauto,users    0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults        0 0

none    /proc/bus/usb   usbfs   devfaults,devmode=0666  0 0

#/dev/hdd                /media/cdrom            auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/hdc                /media/cdrecorder       auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

#/dev/floppy/0           /media/floppy1          auto    user,exec,noauto,managed 0 0

The windows patition is on an internal hard disk.

I have dbus 0.23.4, hal 0.4.8, pmount 0.8 installed 

In /etc/hal/device.d I have 

ls -l

total 44

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 18992 Jun 19 19:18 30-pmount.hallmcogs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    28 Jun 14 22:05 40-hal-hotplug-map.hal -> /usr/libexec/hal-hotplug-map

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 23424 Jun 19 19:18 50-fstab-sync.hallmcogs

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    19 Jun 14 20:06 60-pmount.hal -> /usr/bin/pmount-hal

I don't know what is happening except for maybe kdebase-kioslaves.  When I tried

emerge -p kdebase-kioslaves I get

emerge -pv =kdebase-kioslaves

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1)

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1  +arts -debug +java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1  +arts -debug +hal +java -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas +ldap -samba -xinerama 0 kB

Now this is another whole ball game with blocking and kdebase 3.4.  I am not sure what version of kioslaves I have but I thought I had it since it was a dependency of pmount.

Lmcogs

----------

## Headrush

You have both hald and dbus running?

Did you enable desktop device icons in kcontrol?

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

Thanks Headrush for help.  Seems devices in kcontrol were not set.  The usb stick works great and the dvdrom drive is mounting/ejecting from the icon,  However there are a couple of things.  

1  The dvdwriter permission seems to be only for root.  Any idea how to change this?  How do I get into this device thru command line, where is it,  I can eject it as root on /dev/hdc.  The icon comes up in konquerer as LinuxUDF but can't enter because of permission.

2  It seems like I had to have a entry in fstab file for the floppy.  This does not come up automattically like cdrom and usb devices.

3  I seem to have to right click the icon and click on unmount to unmount, you have said not to do this but I dont see any other way?

5  I seem to have to open konquerer to mount the devices and then an icon appears on the desktop.  Is this correct?

6  I have not tried packet writing yet but I will try later, at the moment I have deleted the fstab entry for this.

Once again thanks and sorry for all the questions, especially since some are pretty newbie like.

lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Weird things happening.  

I have rebooted couple of times now and both times nothing happens when  kde 3.4 starts up, no icons in konquerer/devices or desktop when media is inserted.  I then log out and back in again and then when I insert the usb stick or dvd disk the icons pop up on the desktop or konquerer.   

The usb stick works great (so far), however the dvd drive are acting very strange, seems 2 devices are created in /media  hdc (dvdwriter) and hdd (dvdrom).  I can mount them and view their contents but only root can unmount them and eject them.

rc-update add hald default

 * hald already installed in runlevel default; skipping

This is as far as I got and it is pretty frustrating.

lmcogs

----------

## Headrush

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> 1  The dvdwriter permission seems to be only for root.  Any idea how to change this?  How do I get into this device thru command line, where is it,  I can eject it as root on /dev/hdc.  The icon comes up in konquerer as LinuxUDF but can't enter because of permission.

 

I stop using packet writing awhile ago, so my knowledge with it and pmount will be limited.

Is this a DVD you burned? I have not had this problem with any DVD.

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> 2  It seems like I had to have a entry in fstab file for the floppy.  This does not come up automattically like cdrom and usb devices.

 

You shouldn't have to. Do you have floppy support compiled as a module or in kernel?

If as a module, maybe you have to add it to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.6

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> 3  I seem to have to right click the icon and click on unmount to unmount, you have said not to do this but I dont see any other way?

 

I meant when using the desktop icons, don't try unmounting using the commandline.

(Unless you make sure mount point is correct one in /media. eg umount /media/hdc)

 *lmcogs wrote:*   

> 5  I seem to have to open konquerer to mount the devices and then an icon appears on the desktop.  Is this correct?

 Make sure in kcontrol desktop under the device icons that the appropriate items for umounted devices are checked too.

----------

## lmcogs

Headrush

I have the floppy drive compiled into the kernel.  I have deleted the entry in fstab file to see.   Then there is an floppy icon on my desktop and in konquerer.  The desktop icon property is 0 unmounted floppy in location /(media).  However when I insert the floppy I get an error box say 'Could not mount device - mount :can't find /dev/floppy/0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'.  This is a minor problem 

It does not matter what media I have in the dvd writer, I can mount it from the desktop etc but it will not eject  'Eject /dev/hdc failed!'  I can eject it in root with eject /dev/hdc.  The other dvd rom drive works ok and I can eject it from the desktop.  No spoke too soon there I do get eject failed problems sometimes with this drive too.

Also when I insert media in the dvdwriter the eject button does not work after the icon appears on the desktop even when not mounted.  It seems to be something about permission.  The other drive is ok.

As I said in the other message that when first booted into kde 3.4 nothing happens, no icons either in konquerer or the desktop.  I then log out and log back in again and then there are icons on my desktop when I insert media.  What is happening here?  It's not far away and it would be pretty handy if it worked ok

Lmcogs

----------

## gael_nc

it solve the eject problem and few others

http://www.debutant.free.fr/wakka.php?wiki=IvMan&show_comments=1

have a good night

----------

## joe1031

Hey all,

I'm running Gnome 2.10, udev 062, the latest ivman, and kernel 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 on an amd64 rig.

Recently, I have been unable to unmount/eject an inserted cd rom by right clicking on the cd's icon on the desktop and selecting 'unmount'.  I believe the problem start during my last emerge -auDN world update.

My fstab looks like this 

```
# This file is edited by fstab-sync - see 'man fstab-sync' for details

/dev/sda1 /boot ext3 defaults,noauto 1 2

/dev/sda2 none swap sw 0 0

/dev/sda3 / ext3 defaults 0 1

/dev/sda5 /var ext3 defaults 0 1

/dev/sda6 /chroot ext3 defaults,noauto 0 1

/dev/sda7 /home ext3 defaults 0 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom auto noauto,user 0 0

none /proc proc defaults 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs nodev,nosuid,noexec 0 0

/dev/sdb1 /home/media/hdd1 ext3 defaults 0 1

//p4box/homes /home/joe/p4box smbfs noauto,credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

//celbox/television1 /home/joe/media/Television1 smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

//celbox/television2 /home/joe/media/Television2 smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

//celbox/music /home/joe/media/Music smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

//celbox/movies /home/joe/media/Movies smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

//celbox/pictures /home/joe/media/Pictures smbfs credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,fmask=777,dmask=777,uid=1000.gid=1000 0 0

/home/media/hdd1/Television /home/joe/media/Television3 none bind 0 0

/dev/hda                /media/cdrecorder       auto    users,exec,noauto,managed 0 0
```

When right clicking the cd desktop icon and selecting unmount, I'm given the error eject: unable to open `/dev/hda'.  The volume unmounts, but the cd is not automatically ejected.  Strange thing is that eject cdrom works at the command line.

I'd appreciate any help anyone can offer.

Cheers

----------

## Arno Nymous

Greetings,

since yesterday I have the same problem, your "icon-right-clicky-not-unmounting"-thingy, I mean.

Eject running through gnome can't do his marvelous ejecting thing. Theres is even a message presented by gnome. But I guess this problem (in my case) is due to rights  and permissions and not to  kernel or hardware related stuff. Why should console launched eject work if the kernel hiccups?

After adding my favourite user (thats me) to the group "cdrom" the above mentioned right-click-thingy does his trick again.

I thought adding the user to this group is only necessary for burning? There was that "pam" related etc-update lately. Maybe this has something to do with ist. By the way, my system is fueled by the "r11" kernel.

POST EDIT:

Just running through this incredible maze of gentto.forum and found this:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357330-highlight-eject.html

There seems to be a connection.

----------

## Maedhros

Merged the two previous posts here.

----------

## kanttu

I have a similar eject problem which I posted there -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-375989.html

I haven't still figured out, how I'm supposed to solve this issue ...

----------

